# Digitale Spiegelreflektkamera (zb für Konzerte)



## crucify (26. September 2005)

Hallo!

Hauptsächlich wäre es von Bedeutung, dass die Kamera auch Fotos schießen kann, wenn viel Bewegung im Spiel ist. Die meisten Kameras machen verschwommene (?) Bilder - das will ich nicht mehr Selbst wenn man die Einstellung "Sport" (oder so ähnlich) wählt, werden die Bilder meistens nicht besser.
Die digit. Srk. sollte nicht mehr als 2000 Euro kosten (lieber weniger, als mehr) aber das Geld auch wirklich wert sein. Man sagte mir das es einige von CANON gibt, die zu empfehlen wären, aber naja..
Wäre auch fein wenn man zu der Kamera die ihr vorschlägt PRO und KONTRAs geben könntet.. das wär ganz lieb 

Nachdem ich ein relativer Neuling bin, was die richtige Fotografie betrifft, verwend ich warscheinlich nicht so wirklich die richtigen Ausdrücke *pardon* 

Hoffe euch nicht gelangweilt zu haben,
Conny


----------



## saschaf (27. September 2005)

Schau mal hier rein. 

MfG


----------



## crucify (27. September 2005)

danke
  da wollte ich das zuerst eh auch posten *g* das hat man davon, wenn man dem ersten impuls nicht folge leistet


----------

